# The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 2 soll linearer werden



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 2 soll linearer werden*

						Showrunnerin Lauren S. Hissrich hat verraten, dass die zweite Staffel von The Witcher linearer als die erste sein wird. Außerdem soll die Netflix-Serie in der nächsten Season mit neuen Figuren aufwarten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Staffel 2 soll linearer werden*


----------



## Andrej (8. Januar 2020)

Naja, jetzt muss man ja nicht mehr die Geschichte von Ciri und Gerald parallel laufen lassen und die Vorgeschichte einbinden.
Die hätten lieber die Geschichte von Anfang an erzählen sollen. Wie Geralds Hexer Ausbildung war, wer seine Eltern waren, wie es dazu kam das Gerald Hexer werden musste usw.. 
Stattdessen gibt es immer wieder Sprünge in der Serie von fast 20 Jahren.


----------



## Schori (8. Januar 2020)

Die erste Staffel orientiert sich an dem ersten Buch "Der letzte Wunsch", das ist eine Sammlung von Kurzgeschichten welche nunmal mehrer Sprünge machen.

Das hätte man in der Serie evtl. mit Jahreszahlen besser verdeutlichen können/sollen.

Die zweite Staffel wird sich am ersten Roman orientieren und dieser ist nunmal linearer.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (8. Januar 2020)

Schori schrieb:


> Die erste Staffel orientiert sich an dem ersten Buch "Der letzte Wunsch", das ist eine Sammlung von Kurzgeschichten welche nunmal mehrer Sprünge machen.



Das sich "Der letzte Wunsch" und "Das Schwert der Vorsehung" nicht besonders gut für eine erste Staffel eigenen, da hast du recht. Sind halt beides "Kurzgeschichtenbände" bzw. Zusammenstellungen aus einzelnen Handlungen.

Ich hab die Bücher jetzt, direkt nachdem ich die erste Staffel geguckt habe, nochmal gelesen und würde deswegen behaupten, dass man auch daraus eine stringente Handlung hätte bilden können. 
Die Geschichten springen zwar zeitlich, jedoch ist die Reihenfolge sehr linear und folgt dem zeitlichen Ablauf der Handlung (mit Ausnahme der Geschichten, die nicht eindeutig einzuordnen sind). Ich glaube, hätte man die Handlung auch so in der Serie dargestellt, dann wären nichtmal Zeitangaben ala "X Monate später" notwendig gewesen, weil die genauen zeitlichen Abstände eigentlich keine Rolle für die Story spielen.
Bloß in der Serie hat man halt alle Handlungsstränge und Geschichten wild durcheinander geworfen... Da helfen auch keine Zeitangaben mehr.


----------



## Lotto (8. Januar 2020)

Ich kenne weder die Bücher noch hab ich die Spiele gespielt.

Trotzdem haben mich die Zeitsprünge jetzt nicht verwirrt. Am Anfang ist es ja noch egal, da sieht es erstmal nur wie ein Ortswechsel aus. Und als dann Personen die vorher gestorben sind plötzlich wieder auftauchten war eigentlich klar, dass es um unterschiedliche Zeitstränge handeln muss. Wen das verwirrt der guckt halt Serien nicht konzentriert genug. Wenn man halt nur die Hälfte mitnimmt, weil man nebenbei noch was anderes macht, muss man sich halt nicht wundern wenn man nicht mehr mitkommt.


----------



## reddragon1212 (9. Januar 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich kenne weder die Bücher noch hab ich die Spiele gespielt.
> 
> Trotzdem haben mich die Zeitsprünge jetzt nicht verwirrt. Am Anfang ist es ja noch egal, da sieht es erstmal nur wie ein Ortswechsel aus. Und als dann Personen die vorher gestorben sind plötzlich wieder auftauchten war eigentlich klar, dass es um unterschiedliche Zeitstränge handeln muss. Wen das verwirrt der guckt halt Serien nicht konzentriert genug. Wenn man halt nur die Hälfte mitnimmt, weil man nebenbei noch was anderes macht, muss man sich halt nicht wundern wenn man nicht mehr mitkommt.



Ist wohl nicht mehr möglich da die meisten heute nur eine sehr kurze Aufmerksamkeitsspanne haben.
Ich fand das mit den Zeitsprungen eher positiv. Sorgte dann für eine Überraschung.


----------



## antonrumata (9. Januar 2020)

Beim zweiten "Durchgang" der ersten Staffel ist mir aufgefallen, dass es relativ häufig Hinweise über vergangene Zeit gibt. Rittersporn trifft Geralt beim Fischen ("Monate... Jahre") oder Yennefer bemerkt Rittersporn "Krähenfüße" um die Augen oder Yennefer bedauert ihre vergangenen Jahre am Königshof (wohl eher Jahrzehnte). 
Deshalb ist die Serie wohl etwas anspruchsvoller und nicht als Stream für Nebenbei beim Zocken geeignet. 
Ich hoffe, die machen die Serie nicht zu massenkompatibel damit auch der prassligste Zuschauer noch mitkommt.


----------



## derneuemann (9. Januar 2020)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich kenne weder die Bücher noch hab ich die Spiele gespielt.
> 
> Trotzdem haben mich die Zeitsprünge jetzt nicht verwirrt. Am Anfang ist es ja noch egal, da sieht es erstmal nur wie ein Ortswechsel aus. Und als dann Personen die vorher gestorben sind plötzlich wieder auftauchten war eigentlich klar, dass es um unterschiedliche Zeitstränge handeln muss. Wen das verwirrt der guckt halt Serien nicht konzentriert genug. Wenn man halt nur die Hälfte mitnimmt, weil man nebenbei noch was anderes macht, muss man sich halt nicht wundern wenn man nicht mehr mitkommt.



Mich hat es auch nicht verwirrt, jedoch meine bessere Hälfte umso mehr.


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. Januar 2020)

Die Serie hat mir sehr gefallen, bitte nicht bis zur Bedeutungslosigkeit "mainstreamen". Die Parallen Handlungen sind keineswegs verwirrend.


----------

